# Sim City PCGH Region(en)



## nulchking (12. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*PCGH Region(en)

*Da Sim City ähnlich wie ein MMORPG funktioniert habe ich mir gedacht man könnte eine oder mehrere Regionen für PCGH Nutzer erstellen. Diese wären dann privat und nur durch Einladung betretbar.
Mal schauen wie viele wir zusammen kommen, ich werde dann eine Liste führen.
Wenn jemand einen Teamspeak Server oder ähnliches Stellen könnte wäre das optimal. Ansonsten kann ich RaidCall als Kommunikationstool empfehlen 

Informationen:


Server: EU West 5 , am wenigsten down bei mir
Start: Freitag um 19Uhr , zu dem Zeitpunkt wird die Region(en) online gehen und ein TS-Server bereitstehen
 Also wenn Interesse besteht einfach hier posten und ich trage euch in die Liste ein



*PCGH*
|
*Origin*

nulchking|via PN
zockerprince15|
Iro540|
AmdNator|LTD_Schakal
George94|
kan3|
Mr.Ukas|Cocktimus-Prime
dj-moon|
Mattix|Mattix_117      
Hey diggah|AlLeXaNdelR
Gameover91|Makaveli3791            
BiOhAzArD87|BiOhAzArD87
zockerprince15|GSG9-Phantom                         
kalkone|                                                        via PN
matwat90|matwat90


----------



## zockerprince15 (13. März 2013)

Hab Interesse


----------



## Iro540 (13. März 2013)

Bin dabei.


----------



## zockerprince15 (13. März 2013)

Wie genau läuft das dann wegen Ts oder so?


----------



## AmdNator (13. März 2013)

Hi,

würde mit Machen Origin: LTD_Schakal, wegen TS3 müsste ich schaun unser Clan betreibt einen.. Müsste die NPL beantragen so hätte ich mehr slot´s


Gruß

Stefan


----------



## nulchking (13. März 2013)

zockerprince15 schrieb:


> Wie genau läuft das dann wegen Ts oder so?


 Man könnte sich dann gegebenfalls zu bestimmten Zeiten verabreden oder einfach joinen wenn man grade in der Region spielt.
Eine Absprache bezüglich Spezialisierungen wäre natürlich genial


----------



## George94 (13. März 2013)

Hab auch interesse


----------



## kan3 (13. März 2013)

Finde das ne super Idee. 
Werde also auch mitmachen


----------



## Mr.Ukas (13. März 2013)

Finde ich Klasse, wäre auch dabei.

Meine origin ID ist: Cocktimus-Prime

TS wäre wohl auch verfügbar.

Gruß


----------



## Mattix (13. März 2013)

Ich wär auch dabei 

Origin Nick : Mattix_117


----------



## eRaTitan (13. März 2013)

Ich ebenso 

Edit: sry der name war falsch hab aber jeden eine FA geschickt  Die hier müsste richtig sein :AlLeXaNdelR


----------



## Gameover91 (13. März 2013)

Wäre auch dabei Id: Makaveli3791


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (14. März 2013)

Würde auch mitmachen 
Origin ID BiOhAzArD87


----------



## godfather22 (14. März 2013)

Ich hol mir das Spiel wahrscheinlich nächste Woche und wäre dann auch gerne dabei


----------



## zockerprince15 (14. März 2013)

Origin ID: GSG9-Phantom


----------



## Mattix (14. März 2013)

jetz wär vor Beginn noch vielleicht zu klären welche der Maps von uns besiedelt wird da es ja gleub 3 oder 4 mit bis zu 16 städten gibt.


----------



## kalkone (14. März 2013)

ich würde auch mitmachen.
wegen origin ID könnts ihr mir a PN schicken


----------



## nulchking (15. März 2013)

Heute im Laufe des Abends soll es losgehen mit dem gemeinsame spielen, sollte es vorher noch nicht geschehen sein 

Dazu mich einfach gegen 19 Uhr bei Origin anschreiben


----------



## matwat90 (15. März 2013)

Hallo! 

hätte auch auf jeden Fall Interesse!!!

Origin: matwat90

wäre supi


----------



## nulchking (15. März 2013)

Das ist der TS3 Server der uns von dj-moon zur Verfügung gestellt wurde:

85.214.39.122:2334

Ich werde da gegen 18:30 online sein, ihr könnt jederzeit dazu stoßen. Desweiteren habe ich mir überlegt, nicht selbst die Regionen zu erstellen, da meine Origin FL im Moment sehr unübersichtlich und vor allem bald voll ist.
Habe nicht wirklich mit so einem Ansturm gerechnet, bin nicht grade das größte Organisationstalent.
Die Liste, die im ersten Post steht, werde ich nun täglich aktualisieren, damit man eine Übersicht hat wer Leute zum spielen sucht.


----------



## Florian97450 (15. März 2013)

Momentan sind die Server down weis aber nicht ob es nur Antarktika ist.


----------



## dj-moon (16. März 2013)

Hallo Liebe Sim City 5 Freunde,

Gestern mußte ich leider die schmerzliche Erfahrung machen, daß es Tunning Programme gibt die die Savegames von Sim City 5 löschen bzw zerstören. 

Also seit vorsichtig und schießt euch eure Savegames nicht ab.


----------



## Gameover91 (16. März 2013)

Kann eig. Nicht sein weil dir Savegames online gespeichert werden.


----------



## HMangels91 (18. März 2013)

Hey hätte auch Interesse
Origin ID zur Zeit ArizonaWalky


----------



## kan3 (19. März 2013)

Nach ein paar Problemen bei meiner Bestellung des Spiels hat der Support es heute endlisch gesacht! Speil ist Insalliert und dann reiche ich mal noch meine Origin ID hinterher: BierGrills


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. April 2013)

Hätte auch Interesse, läuft die ganze Sache noch?
Origin: Cartendole


----------



## Iro540 (7. Mai 2013)

Sorry, konnte nicht dabei sein; war geschaeftlich bis jetzt im ausland unterwegs... .

Gibts nochmal so ne Runde oder war das was einmaliges?

Iro

Btw: mein origin id (glaube): supermanseatgrab


----------



## Gameover91 (7. Mai 2013)

Könnte gut sein das die meisten, (Wie ich.)
das Spiel, wegen der ganzen nervigen Bugs aufgegeben haben...


----------



## CroCop86 (8. Mai 2013)

Bin auch dabei wenn es noch irgendwo Platz gibt 

Origin_ID: CroCop1337


----------



## Iro540 (8. Mai 2013)

Koennte gut sein.

Waere aber trotzdem mal dabei .


----------



## CroCop86 (10. Juli 2013)

Wie schauts aus? Gibts noch nen Platz?


----------

